# Flyfishing p.o.c//10/03



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Dr.d & i got together yesterday and headed to p.o.c. To do some flyfishing.turned out to be a very fine day of fishing even though the east wind was up to 20 /25mph.we hooked 10 reds & boated 8.

Skiffstiff


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Heck yes*

Love it that's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice outting!! Looks like the redfish crackfly didn't disappoint!!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Can't get those reds off the pipe.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go. Especially in the wind. What weight rod?


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Skiffstiff*

I use a temple fork ticr-x 6wt loaded with a 7wt. Redfish taper.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta be a thrill on 6 wt


----------

